# Used Propane Tank Prices



## RJP Electric (Aug 8, 2008)

I was quoted $1.00 a pound from my local propane company, they say that is what is worth for scrap. $620.00 for a 325 gallon tank. That is outrageous, I was hoping to spend a couple hundred bucks for taking one off there hands. The search continues. 

Rob


----------



## Stlshrk (Aug 8, 2008)

We are seeing higher prices here too.  I think it was about $870 for a 500 gal.  But here is the kicker.  The one vendor I found that is willing to see used doesn't have the 500 in stock.  They said they will call when they get one.  I really don't want to have to buy two smaller ones...


----------



## Ron Lloyd (Aug 8, 2008)

Rob,

Scrap steel is currently fetching $10.00 per hundred around here. I have never seen it above $14.00 per hundred. At $10.00 per hundred that 325 gallon tank your looking at would have to weigh more than three tons to be worth $620.00 for scrap. In other words scrap steel is only worth 10 cents per pound not a dollar per pound. If your tank weighs 620 pounds, which would be more realistic, it would be worth about $62.00 for scrap.

Ron


----------



## jebatty (Aug 8, 2008)

I paid $800, delivered price, for a 1000 gal last March.


----------



## machinistbcb (Aug 9, 2008)

I paid $400.00 delivered for my 1500 gallon  tank.  It's a boiler condesate tank from an old paper mill.  I bought mine from the local scrapy.  Try calling around to the local scrap metal haulers.  They would rather sell you a tank whole because they usally have to cut them up in peices before the scrap metal yards will take them.


----------



## muleman51 (Aug 9, 2008)

I paid $200 delivered for 1000 gallon tank last month. It doesn't have a tag is why it was taken out of service. That won't matter much for only 30# pressure max.


----------



## Seyiwmz (Aug 11, 2008)

I paid around $250 for my 500 gallon tank.  He  dealt with scrap steel and said he was giving it to me for scrap prices.  Who knows......   It weighed a little over a thousand pounds when I went over the scale.  I know it was heavy when I was moving it.  Good Luck

Seyiwmz


----------

